# Cannondale Weight: CAAD 8, Six 13 team or System Six



## distant ride (Sep 23, 2006)

My LBS weighed my bike in at 16.85 pounds. I could not be happier with the purchase and weight. 

CAAD8
Full DA
Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork
Mavic Kysirium SL3
Thomson Elite Post
FSA 0s-115 stem
FSA K wing handlebar
Italia Ti Sadle
2007 Look Keo Carbon
New Continental GPS 3000 tires
Carbon bottle cages
Bottles


I am very happy with my bike but I was curious to see what other thought about the above frames.

Has anyone ridden all three frames with similar components? What are your thoughts on the differences between the frames (i.e., handling, comfort, weight, stability, speed, and acceleration)? The System Six with the same components as my CAAD8 was way out of my price range so I never tested the System Six. 

Thanks,

Thanks,


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had Caad 7, Six13 ( 06 version ) and now S6 and by far I prefer S6 over all, reason is front end is stiff and stable, climb & decent is amazing. If you're into crit racing I would stick with Caad8 or Caad9.


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

Why not the SystemSix for crit racing? I thought the bike performed wonderfully at the crit scene. Much better than any other bike i've raced.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

It would be a great crit bike until the first crash, then it gets expensive while a caad8 is not that expensive to replace.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

capt_phun was right tru to salvage a carbon frame or trying to repair the aluminum which one is easier.


----------

